# Is this any good



## GoNavy429 (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't know much about hand planes, but I want too. Saw this on ebay is it any good for a starter

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FINISHED-HA...46723419?pt=US_Hand_Tools&hash=item20dd00145b

Seems like it's awfully cheap. I have over the years steered away from hand planes, mostly because I don't know a lot about it, and usually just go down through the sanding grits to get where I want, but recently I got some rough cut walnut pieces so I rough cut them then broke out an old Stanley block plane I had, pulled the blade and sharpened it up and went to town on the Walnut to plane it down to size...jeez I was shocked, this thing came out baby butt smooth, I don't think I could have got it that smooth with 1000 grit paper. I think I might need to get into this hand plane stuff a little more. But I am thinking a finish planer might be a better idea, this old block did take a little finesse ..lol.... I don't know that I want to spend a great deal of money on this...but any suggestion or links to learn a little more would help...thanks


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

It's a piece of junk.

There are lots of recent threads here on what planes to start learning. Not to rehash what has been said, but a overall good plane to start with is a Stanley Bailey #5. It's called a jack plane and is a "jack of all trades" so to speak. 
Here is one recent thread to get you started. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/thinking-small-plane-collection-but-don-t-know-what-57777/


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

I googled that #33 and got a picture of what HF sells for 10.00 dollars...beware


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

acowboy said:


> I googled that #33 and got a picture of what HF sells for 10.00 dollars...beware


+1.:yes:

http://www.harborfreight.com/no-33-bench-plane-97544.html


















.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Skip it, and buy a nice old Bailey, Millers Falls, Record, or Sargent plane....

Tips for buying good quality hand planes on a budget


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

I have bought a few plane on line, beware of the one's with only one picture or four. Look at the one's with views of both sides top and bottom, paying close attention to throat area.

Watch out for chips or cracks in the metal.

The wood area, Tote and knob, should be crack and chip free. But I can repair or make them. Or you can buy another plane cheap for parts. Beware on this one though...you might get addicted..!!

I am going to upload a pic, some will say I am bragging, yep.
But 90% where rust bucket's and bought for less than 25.00 dollars and that's including shipping, most even less than that. But I restore or clean up planes, that is my hobby

#5's are the best all around plane as trc65 posted, but do not count out a #4 or a #3 if the price is right. knotscott is also right, must add Union in there also. Adjustable frog is a plus.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

GoNavy429 said:


> I think I might need to get into this hand plane stuff a little more. But I am thinking a finish planer might be a better idea, this old block did take a little finesse ..lol.... I don't know that I want to spend a great deal of money on this...but any suggestion or links to learn a little more would help...thanks


 I envy guys who can get into hand planes "a little". I've used hand planes all my life but it wasn't until a few years ago I really started down the slippery slope.

You can look at what I have for sale. I re-sell the ones I dig up that I already have. I take the all apart first so there are no surprises. If you want them restored and tuned I can do that as well.

Ebay is tough, because most of the sellers don't have a clue. 

I'd start with a #3 or 4 smoother. Find one that can be cleaned up and tuned and you will need to learn to sharpen right off.

It sure beats sanding!!


----------



## GoNavy429 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ya put a bid on a Stanley #5 on ebay..lol..got outbid pretty quick. This is what I have, I think it is a low angle Stanley block plane, hell I don't know, but it did a great job after I sharpened the blade a little, probably didn't even do that right...lol..but it worked Ok, and it is the only plane I own, but after using this one, it is some thing I want to get into, hope I don't go poor doing it...:laughing:..I know how I am....:laughing:


edit: By the way my old Stanley is missing the little wood knob, it's non adjustable throat plate. Any one know where I can buy another knob.


.


----------



## Jayhawk2001 (Dec 28, 2010)

What's a good price to pay for a no. 7? I see a bunch go in the 90-110 dollar range.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

> edit: By the way my old Stanley is missing the little wood knob, it's non adjustable throat plate. Any one know where I can buy another knob.


You will pay dearly for just a knob, look for a used or maybe broken 110, 220 with a decent knob. But here is where the cycle begins, have the part i need now off the part plane...but now I have another plane that needs a part....lol


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

acowboy said:


> But here is where the cycle begins, have the part i need now off the part plane...but now I have another plane that needs a part....lol


:yes:


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have this plane. 2 of them to he exact. Dave Paine made one into a scrub plane for me, and it does the job. Other than that, it has many flaws and basically is only good for end grain usage, similar to a block plane. It's cheap, it works, but HF sells it for $10.99

Dave gets planes periodically, and sold me a Stanley #4 smoothing plane for just over the price of that eBay HF knockoff. Pics below of all planes mentioned:


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello Sarge240.
You said two words that make a plane like that usable.."Dave Paine"


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

acowboy said:


> Hello Sarge240.
> You said two words that make a plane like that usable.."Dave Paine"


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments fellows.

I was happy to help out Sarge240, but after working on the HF 33 plane, I would not want to handle one again. The best part of the plane was the knob and the tote. The rest was well, not worth the money.

The nuts for the adjustment screws barely touch the blade notches. I had to bend the screws upward to get better contact.

I am often surprised at people selling things on EBay for a lot more than the new price at other stores. In this case spending any money on this at HF is not recommended.

I have picked up $5 rust buckets before today which took my time to restore, but they came back to life to make decent user planes.


----------



## GoNavy429 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. What's you'll take on these Sealey planes from the UK. I posted in the tool review, but no bits ... :laughing:...hoping the new guy from England would chime in, but no go....looks nice, Sealey seems to have a good rep on the web for their other tools....hhmm part of the Stanley Baileys are made in England...maybe a good sign

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121201366715...84.m1423.l2649

edit: Almost forgot, looked it over a found a small making on my plane, it's a G12-220, I really don't need the knob I think, it works just find as is...this seems like a decent plane, does a great job, don't know if if maybe my dad tuned it up or some thing, all I did to it was sharpen the blade, it's a little fussy getting it adjusted right, but it stays put when I do...lol....got me interested in planes now...


----------



## GoNavy429 (Oct 7, 2013)

Well thanks to Joeb41 I'll have a knob for my plane and working with preacherman to get a Stanley #5 plane, he has many...so down the rabbit hole I go with the hand planes...:laughing:.....I'm sure I'll end up spending way to much money on this deal, in the future and a year from now I'll end up with a half a dozen planes....I know how I am...... but hey, half the fun of wood working is the tools...thanks to all for the great info


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh know..
another one bites the dust


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

GoNavy429 said:


> Well thanks to Joeb41 I'll have a knob for my plane and working with preacherman to get a Stanley #5 plane, he has many...so down the rabbit hole I go with the hand planes...:laughing:.....I'm sure I'll end up spending way to much money on this deal, in the future and a year from now I'll end up with a half a dozen planes....I know how I am...... but hey, half the fun of wood working is the tools...thanks to all for the great info


You'd think half a dozen planes would be enough, right? Lol good luck brother ;-)


----------

